# Kaytee forti-diet, bad?



## ratsrule419 (Jun 28, 2007)

i've been useing kaytee forti-diet for my 3 rats for about a month, is that brand ok for rats? if not could someone tell me a better brand and where to find it? any help is appreciated.


----------



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

We have been usling LM Animal Farms vita vittles for rats and mice. They seem to like it.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Kaytee (and L'M, as far as I am aware) aren't generally recommended. They contain many poor/filler ingredients (corn, alfalfa) and many fattening ingredients (the seeds, etc).

Kaytee may also contain a compound that may cause cancer (I believe this in in the blocks, not the seed mix).

Generally, we'd recommended Harlan Teklad lab blocks, Oxbow rat food, or Suebee's + a high quality low-protein dog food.


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

There is a cancer causing ingrediant in Kaytee...ethoxyquin. They use many fillers, chemicals and preservatives. It has no nutritional value.


----------



## ratsrule419 (Jun 28, 2007)

ok thanks i'll have to order some new food, thanks guys you guys on this site are really helpful!


Edit: i can't find any of those foods can some one give me a link for any of them. i'd really appreciate it


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

Don't forget Mazuri! It's not quite as good at HT or some of the others, but you can typically buy it in petstores. Obviously, if you can, order it online, do that, but if you can't, Mazuri is a good second. 

Kim's Ark Rodent Rescue sells HT and the proceeds go to helping more rats! 
http://www.kimsarkrescue.org/content/view/23/35/


----------



## Dimitrius (Mar 19, 2007)

Does anyone here know much about hamster diet? There are a couple dwarf hamsters at the shelter I volunteer at, and they're SO sweet and cuddly (and nibbly, they never bite, but they're always nibbling my fingertips) and I was wondering what hamsters need in their diet. Would HT be good for them? I have HT, already for my rats. I don't know if I'll be adopting them, because we have enough rodents/lagomorphs in my home, but I was curious about their diet.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I've never heard of Oxbow until just a few days ago someone mentioned it in another thread. Where do you find that? Is it sold in pet stores, or do you have to order that online too?


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

My rats tried Oxbow...they wouldn't touch it. I know its one of the best though. To bad my rats don't like it. 

I wouldn't feed rat food to a hamster. They have different diet needs. I can't really help about what to feed, though, because I do not know.


----------



## jorats (Sep 9, 2007)

Seed mixes aren't good for hamsters either. 
In Canada, there is a product called Nutriblocks for rodents, that would be ideal for hamsters as well as Hagen Xtrusion for Hamsters.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

twilight said:


> My rats tried Oxbow...they wouldn't touch it. I know its one of the best though. To bad my rats don't like it.


If you leave it long enough, they will eat it. Only give them treats or fresh foods once they've finished their staple diet.


----------

